# Finale -- how the $^%#* do you get a score to print in landscape



## JohnG (Sep 27, 2011)

I've followed the instructions to do so, but can't get Finale to print a particular score in Landscape (sideways). It keeps coming out Portrait.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nikolas (Sep 27, 2011)

You need to change the paper orientation both in the page setup AND the printer! Otherwise it will just crop it up! Try printing in PDF first, to save paper and time...


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 28, 2011)

When you start your project, you have to make sure that you selected Landscape to begin with. Then when you go to print just chose landscape. My options for that are on the first print page when I hit ctrl+p. I'm on Finale 2010/Win7.

IF you forgot to initially setup your project in Landscape then follow these directions:

1. Go to 'Tools' and click the 'Page Layout' tool.

2. Click on the 'Page Layout' drop-down button now available and chose 'Page Size.'

3. You'll see a radio button allowing you to chose between Portrait and Landscape there and also a drop-down menu for customizing your paper size further if needed.



I hope this helps. I guess it pays 'sometimes' to be a Finale guy in a Sibelius world. :D


----------



## JohnG (Sep 28, 2011)

THANKS GUYS!


----------

